# Captain America??



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Kewl. Fans think Barnstable native, Neal McDonough, should play Captain America in the new movie scheduled for 2009. I agree.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2474161728


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Ever see him in the movie Ravenous?


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

yeah i can see the mask on his face, shield in his hand.


----------



## wolf9848 (Oct 20, 2006)

Rumor going around is that Matthew McConaughey could be playing Captain America, which would be horrible I think. Neal McDonough would be a better choice for the part though.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

RodneyFarva said:


> Ever see him in the movie Ravenous?


Oh yeah, that movie was killa. It sucked he got taken out so early in the movie, though. I know some of Neal's family and have met him on occasion. Very down to earth. But, I remember when they told me he was in that movie. I watched it at the movie theatre....it only lasted two weeks at the box office before it was pulled.



wolf9848 said:


> Rumor going around is that Matthew McConaughey could be playing Captain America


I have heard same.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

He's quite a handsome guy...in fact, I think he would fit the role really well...however, I know a few cops that could play the role well too....in fact there's a local trooper we call "Captain America"...he totally embodies it haha.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

He was very believable as an officer in Easy Company in the Band of Brothers HBO series. I could see him pulling off the role.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

I met him twice when walking in a canyon in the Hollywood Hills during a trip I took with my husband so he could look at grad schools. He was the nicest of gentlemen, We actually helped him find his house keys (albeit unsuccessfully) that he had lost while running. In person he is even far more larger than life (especially with his shirt off and donning an almost full grown beard at the time). No one could encapsulate the all american guy more than he. Although for captain america (I can't say much since I have never read the comic and i've only seen a t.v. cartoon of him), I would say Clive Owen or Daniel Craig I believe it is (the new James Bond), would makes good captains as well.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

yeah two British guys to play Captain America... good call hopper


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

WaterPistola said:


> yeah two British guys to play Captain America... good call hopper


Christian Bale (a Brit) was possibly the best Batman yet. Hugh Jackman (an Aussie) was amazing as Wolverine. Those two characters are easily almost as iconic of American culture. The juxtaposition of all things British...James Bond was arguably best played by Sean Connery (a Scott) and Pierce Brosnan (an Irishman). Why couldn't Captain America best be played by a British actor? Cromwell and George III have long passed. I'd be more than cool with it an English actor playing an American icon as long as he can fit the bill (as well as get the accent down, I think we're all tired of actors portraying Bostonians with pathetic overly exaggerated accents).


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

encapsulate - juxtaposition 















*50 centavos for those two splendiferous words. Your phonetics know no boundries!*


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Grasshopper said:


> Christian Bale (a Brit) was possibly the best Batman yet. Hugh Jackman (an Aussie) was amazing as Wolverine. Those two characters are easily almost as iconic of American culture. The juxtaposition of all things British...James Bond was arguably best played by Sean Connery (a Scott) and Pierce Brosnan (an Irishman). Why couldn't Captain America best be played by a British actor? Cromwell and George III have long passed. I'd be more than cool with it an English actor playing an American icon as long as he can fit the bill (as well as get the accent down, I think we're all tired of actors portraying Bostonians with pathetic overly exaggerated accents).


Do we really need diversity that bad that Captain AMERICA be a foreigner?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ya and Grasshopper should play the part of Wonder Woman


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

you miss my point...captain AMERICA....not batman, not wolverine...CAPTAIN AMERICA! haha


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

5-0 said:


> Do we really need diversity that bad that Captain AMERICA be a foreigner?


Because I want the best actor for the job (regardless of his country of origin) That means I think we need diversity? Or the fact that I suggest a foreign national might be well apt to play captain America presupposes that I think we need diversity? Are you serious?



kwflatbed said:


> Ya and Grasshopper should play the part of Wonder Woman


Sorry Mr. Kwflatbed. I hate to dissapoint but my hair hasn't been down to my waist since just prior to the academy and since I shaved it it's not growing back all that quickly. The wonder Woman role will just have to wait. Although, I would love those bracelets and lasso. FYI Linda Carter was Mexican-American (so too was Catherine Bach i.e. Daisy Duke)


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

No, I'm not serious, and that is one of the reasons that I enjoy this site. I get to be serious 8 hours a day (and sometimes 16). Take a deep breath at some point and hold it for approximately 4-6 minutes. :baby21:

95% of my posts are sarcastic in nature, and posted for my own amusement... Much like 95% of your posts are to save us from ourselves.

I really could care less who plays Captain America, or what I post here.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

I think I'd make a good Captain America. Where do I try out?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

WaterPistola said:


> you miss my point...captain AMERICA....not batman, not wolverine...CAPTAIN AMERICA! haha


Oh come on! How emblematic is Captain America of American Culture? Batman? Yes! Superman? Absolutely! Even Sonny Crockett? Yes! Captain America? Eh, not so much. Sonny Crockett...another one played superbly by another Irishman (Colin Farrell)! He had a much better grasp upon the role of a southern charmed rogue. Don Johnson was just playing himself. No matter how much he tried to act the part he seemed as if he was just playing himself with his midwestern sensibilities. If an Irishman could get a better grasp on the southern disposition for a role (rather than an American), then I want the best man for the job up on that screen. Matthew McConaughey, I think is best suited for the Magnum P.I. role he was rumored to be considered for. I'd rather have Clive Owen for Captain America...hey, he could always immigrate. there would be no objection from me for the immigration of any of the ones I had mentioned.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Dazy has my vote for captain america, and I think that was the shortest post grasshopper has made since joining this site.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

That is so not true! Just look at the word association thread.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

5-0 said:


>


Hey! Watch it! What can I say it's a consequence of business school and working in corporate. Old habits die hard. Besides, I'm sure that pretty soon my type here will look like it does on our nice little on board cruiser computers or as if I was filling out a report...hmm I really don't know which would be worse!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Grasshopper said:


> FYI Linda Carter was Mexican-American (so too was Catherine Bach i.e. Daisy Duke)


Not really they were both born here. Are we not all (insert your favorite ancestry)?????-American? Why not Irish-American her other half?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Thanks, I didn't know that. I remembered it from one night while I was in college. We had seen something about that on TV. One of the guys jumped up saying, "Alright! Open the borders! We need more like hotties those!" I'll leave out the second reason he gave for why we should open the borders since it was pretty disparaging (business students...you can put 2 and 2 together) He's of Irish decent, so I'm sure after I tell him, he'll be happy to learn they have "the luck of the Irish" in them as well.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Nighttrain said:


> He was very believable as an officer in Easy Company in the Band of Brothers HBO series. I could see him pulling off the role.


He did a very good job in that series. I think he would make a good Captain America. He also did a good job in the new Hitcher.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Hb13 said:


> He did a very good job in that series. I think he would make a good Captain America. He also did a good job in the new Hitcher.


I haven't known that he was in Band Of Brothers. I've been wanting to check out that series for the longest time...now I have more reason. He's great in everything he's in athough, not much of a range to his acting but at being matthew mcconaughey he's damn good at it.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

*Neal McDonough moving to 'Housewives'*

*'Boomtown' alum joining ABC dramedy*

By Nellie Andreeva
June 27, 2008, 06:30 PM ET








Neal McDonough is moving to "Housewives." (Getty Images photo)

Neal McDonough is moving to Wisteria Lane.

The "Boomtown" alumnus has joined the ABC dramedy as a regular next season. He will play a new white-collar resident who may cross romantic paths with Edie Britt (Nicolette Sheridan).

McDonough is the second new addition to the cast of "Desperate Housewives" next season, along with Gale Harold, who will recur as Ken, the mysterious man kissing Susan Meyer (Teri Hatcher) is the final flash-forward scene of this past season.

McDonough's TV credits also include series "Medical Investigation" and "Traveler" and mini "Tin Man."


----------

